# How to use your phone for pics??



## SquidyPacheco (Jul 17, 2012)

: ciao: I was wondering if there is a safe way to post pics from a smart phone. I read that in the smart phone pictures there is all kinda info in the pic.
. 
If you turn off all location using apps would make it possible to post pics without worrying about the longitude and latitude showing up ? Ihope this question makes sense.. Thanks in advance
Aloha
Squidy


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes....just make sure you hve disabled geotagging.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup like hammy said it should be ok.  We need to figure out how to upload pics from your smartphone though   I canceelled my home internet cause I just use my phone anyhow. Now I can't post pics .


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Yup like hammy said it should be ok.  We need to figure out how to upload pics from your smartphone though   I canceelled my home internet cause I just use my phone anyhow. Now I can't post pics .



I don't think there is anyway to upload pics to MP with phones or tablets. I hve tried quite a few things to upload pics from my iPad but it's been a no go. I hve to wait till I get home from work and upload via a computer. If anyone figures anything out please share.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks .. My net is down and am so far in the bushes it take s the cable company a week to show up.. Haha  being able to post from my phone would make life easier


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I dont have camera so rely on my phone for pics then post um from my computer..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes....just make sure you hve disabled geotagging.



^.. What he said.  Just make sure all location services are turned OFF while taking your pics.  

Yea, I wish we could upload from our phones too.


----------



## Pistil (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe there's a workaround&#8230;.

1. Install the GeoGone app from the AppStore on your iPhone (free) and use it to remove the exif infos from your photo.  It will make a copy of the photo you selected but without the exif infos.

2. Install and sign in to the Photobucket app, then upload in it the GeoGone parsed copy of your photo (be sure to do not select the original one because it still have exif infos!).  Copy the address of the direct link to your uploaded photo in the clipboard.

3. Attach the uploaded photo to MP by pasting in the second section of its upload form (the one that ask for an url) the link you have in the clipboard.

4. Once the photo is attached and thread submitted then MP own a copy of it on its server, so now you can immediately delete the original file from your Photobucket album.


I did not tested what i wrote but i think it can work, you simply upload a no-exif photo to a web service, then you attach it to MP and finally you delete the web-service copy because MP no longer need it.  In this way your photo bucket album will be always empty and safe.


​


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Ack!  That sure seems like a lot of work!!  I've already forgotten step 2..lol.


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2012)

Good info Pistil....I will gve that a try tonight and see if it works.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Maybe there's a workaround.
> 
> 1. Install the GeoGone app from the AppStore on your iPhone (free) and use it to remove the exif infos from your photo.  It will make a copy of the photo you selected but without the exif infos.
> 
> ...



Thanks pistil .. I would suggest that a better solution than risking the entire forum for a fews "convenience".. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61900
I 'don't' know a lot about the mechanics of the webmaster job, but I DO recall some glitch/issues when we tried it previously. BUT... I'm sure there are many more options out there now. I will direct marp in this direction and see what he thinks. 



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Do nothing to risk the server


.....:cool2:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not trying to be difficult but I completely agree with multi, I can't even share what I really got going on right now. I know its my fault for cancelling my web connection, but being able to use my phone would be mucho convenient. I mean I use it for everything else.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

Ain't botherin' me...   and I don't see a 'majority' complaining here... the 'majority' seems to accept it for what it is and work around it. 
 I wish it were a simple matter. But at risk of losing thousands of pictures and tons of data of ALL members. "I" . wouldn't consider it "prudent" if that is a possibility. 
My thoughts are for the greater good of the 'entire' community.
MarP may see it differently... or he may not.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

I SAID I would direct  the webby to this. That is ALL that I can do. 
I apologize for the inconveniences.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll make it simple 4 you multi... "quit yer bitchin"... the ONLY belittling I see is you belittling our forum


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

and ..I apologize  to 'you' personally for both my ineptness on the subject, and my 'shortness'.. with our suggestion. 
I SAID I would have marp look at it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

As I set back and look at both points of view can say I understand the stand each be makin here and can find things to agree and disagree from both sides but in the end I be sayin that ifi it aint broke why fix it? I understand this here site had suffered a huge crash and lost lots of members as well as valued information. I can understand that members here who weather that storm would rather see things stay as they are and not risk frikkin things up gain. I understand multi and his point to keepin with the times but on that note the greater good of the "all' out way the greater good of the few and not taking the chance to crash be what I would recommend doin. As for the pushin to the managements boat here yual might want to watch just how much yual getter rockin cause yual might wind up in the drink swimmin anfamilure waters. I have found that management boats never tip out anyone and they stays floatin even in rough waters just be sayin Multi ifin yual push to hard the push that sometimes comes back be mighty harder. Fires are warm and comfortable here and folk takin this here place for what it is and joinin for what they see it bein. If it aint broke dont fix it 

BWD


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 18, 2012)

Multi do you know any mj forums that are setup with this already. This is the only forum I have ever been a member of, but I would like to have a place where I can show what I got going on.

No offense to mp at all this is my home. I love you all.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I prefer preventive maintenance, changing my engine fluids is much cheaper that changing a crank......


but are you putting in gear lube?..80/90 wt in your crankcase...  noooo.. your useing a "compatible" product 

you can't burn the 'new synthetic' fuels in your regular old gasoline engine either.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I prefer preventive maintenance, changing my engine fluids is much cheaper that changing a crank......


 
Please dont take no disrespect pilgrem I aint here to piss in yur cup and call it milk but I will be sayin until yual actualy run a site like this here one yual will never fathem just how much preventitive maintenace be goin on with out addin to the list  Stay safe the trails yual walkin pilgrem I wish yur travell nothin but good.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Personly any pilgrem wakin round plugged in to any electronic device be tagged labelled and tracked be tagged like cattle and when it be time to find ya yual be found all got to say with respect to all who be tagged I mean no disrespect just sayin how I feelin. Fools be made easy these days cause lot folk be one when they get waken up. Stay safe yur trails pilgrems stay safe the trail.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> maybe you would care to enlighten me ?
> I've been around the internet and computers to have a decent enough understanding of there workings.


 

well then pilgrem ifin this here statement be true then concider yurself enlightened 

Glad to see the young ones gettin properly edermacated!

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

If I didn't know better I'd think hick and bwd were one of the same.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> If I didn't know better I'd think hick and bwd were one of the same.


  LOL.... one "of" the same? or one "and" the same ma'... that'd be fun,, wish I'd o' thunk of it


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Was that years before or before years?

Just wants to know what I be readin befur I answer this question 

BWD


----------



## Pistil (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> exif info isn't really that important
> 
> so long as you have your *"Location Services"* turned off
> 
> ...


Oh yes, i agree, i decided to include the first step for persons that maybe need to post an old photo that they took before they disallowed the geo location feature but i explained it in a way that make it seems to be a necessary step so, thanks for have clarified it.

@Hick:
When i browse web sites and forums from my iPhone i never chose their mobile versions because they lack too many contents if compared to the normal web pages but this is just me.  And even if i don't need it i think it's a good idea to forward this request to the web master, he can make a backup of the SQL server and plan a downtime to be sure that users will not post nothing  that could be lost during the experiments if something goes wrong he will restore the forum exactly as it was before the upgrade.   Most hosting service nowadays automatically makes daily and weekly backups of all the files of their customers but well, your web master surely knows better than me how his server works.  Just say to him to do not smoke during the entire process 

Wow, the famous big crash must have been a shocking event, i understand why you all so scared to touch the forum engine  anyway, i just read that Tapatalk needs at least the version 3.6 of this forum to work so the job would be to upgrade the forum engine and then to install the plugin. (hXXp://www.tapatalk.com/faq.php)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Oh yes, i agree, i decided to include the first step for persons that maybe need to post an old photo that they took before they disallowed the geo location feature but i explained it in a way that make it seems to be a necessary step so, thanks for have clarified it.
> 
> @Hick:
> When i browse web sites and forums from my iPhone i never chose their mobile versions because they lack too many contents if compared to the normal web pages but this is just me. And even if i don't need it i think it's a good idea to forward this request to the web master, he can make a backup of the SQL server and plan a downtime to be sure that users will not post nothing that could be lost during the experiments if something goes wrong he will restore the forum exactly as it was before the upgrade. Most hosting service nowadays automatically makes daily and weekly backups of all the files of their customers but well, your web master surely knows better than me how his server works. Just say to him to do not smoke during the entire process
> ...


 

Sure fell me off me stump LOL Yual gots some background skills in these here computin devices glad yual got edumacated like multi 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> 1407
> 
> It has just a little bit of history


 
That would make yual oldest pilgrem in time congrats friend and yual can still use yur fingers too!

BWD


----------



## Pistil (Jul 18, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sure fell me off me stump LOL Yual gots some background skills in these here computin devices glad yual got edumacated like multi
> 
> BWD


Web development has been my work for years but i'm no longer an expert of this field because i moved on more interesting branches of the IT sector since many years now... but my real dream is to be a farmer:farm:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Web development has been my work for years but i'm no longer an expert of this field because i moved on more interesting branches of the IT sector since many years now... but my real dream is to be a farmer:farm:


 
And a good farmer yual would make pilgrem, one thing I learnd benifit me life was to chase me dreams and my life I deserved, best thing I ever did!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> That would make it one of the oldest Schools on the planet
> 
> I didn't attend the school on its opening day  but I did enjoy the 575th celebrations while attending the school and its 600th celebration in 2007
> 
> my fingers are still very dexterous thank you


 

Ahhh good to hear yur fingers all in tact wish mine were. Well glad yual family had funds to get yual edumacated better then most reckon. Thats why yual have become such a valued respectable member here this site. Mighty abliged meet yur aquaintence my fireside even though it be Mr squidys and must be apologizin for the interuption this here pilgrems fire. Once gain hope yur trails keep yual happy Multi sure with someones like yuals education yual have the smarts to find things and places makin yual happy. Once gain thanks fur the comunicamakin with me 

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> my fingers are still very dexterous thank you



 I can attest to that  

It really doesn't take much to implement a forum app like tapa talk.   I could even do it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks pilgrem but aint pronunciatin nothin typin it  What yual hear in yur head be yur business friend. As fur me popularity can only say I cam and sparked a fire and I am who I am nothing more nothin less, ifin folk want set by my fire they are welcome here as in real life ifin yual friend yuar family fireside.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Listen friend see were yual tryin to take this here trail and aint bittin safe yur trail and hope yual fend well just aint into pissin matches that aint worth the ending. Good luck sir I step away from yur fire.

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2012)

:confused2:I think in backwood's language but type in Multi's :huh:

:yay: I heart:icon_smile: :stoned:


----------



## Hick (Jul 19, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sure fell me off me stump LOL Yual gots some background skills in these here computin devices glad yual got edumacated like multi
> 
> BWD


yea.... me 'n bwd would just put the "SQL" in the soup pot I reckon...


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> yea.... me 'n bwd would just put the "SQL" in the soup pot I reckon...


Loooool, you made me remember Electrica Salsa!   (because salsa=soup in my language)
I can't stop laughing thinking at that guy singing that song live :rofl: (hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5xY53JqTnU)     well, i bet this have sense just for me 


Back on topic, there are *good news*!  iOS6 will support the upload feature!  It's in beta3 now, so very close to be released. I'm allowed to test it's beta version and i'm downloading it right now, i'll keep you posted asap.

-> hXXp://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/06/13/ios-6-safari-media-uploads/

-> hXXp://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/06/11Apple-Previews-iOS-6-With-All-New-Maps-Siri-Features-Facebook-Integration-Shared-Photo-Streams-New-Passbook-App.html


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Well guys, i've updated my iPhone to iOS6 beta3 and the upload seems to work well as in a desktop computer.   There's a little problem, the forum have a limit of KB allowed for a photo and the resolution of the iPhone make pics that are bigger than the allowed limit(483.3KB).... so, if the admins what to make it work, they will have to increase that limit.

I have to say that, with this new iOS, plenty of apps will born that will allow you to resize your photo mainly for this upload reason, so i think that the problem will be automatically solved in a week or so after Apple will release the final version.

I do not have an android phone atm so i don't know nothing about their limits, workaround and future updates but i think i can safely say that iPhone and iPad users will see their problems solved in few weeks by now even if the forum remain untouched.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't resize the pics in paint or picasa or something?


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep, i'm posting this videogame screenshot from MY iPhone and it worked because it's smaller than the limit. Just to confirm...


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Can't resize the pics in paint or picasa or something?


  You mean an iPhone app? I'm sure there are plenty of apps to actually resize  and edit the photos directly on device but i'm not able to suggest one now because i never tried them, sorry.

If i can save some more spare time later i'll be happy to give a look to them.



Edit:
Ahhhh, sorry, my english still sux&#8230; in the above post i meant that plenty of apps will born to allow you to _directly_ resize the photos _while_ you are uploading them&#8230;. so without the needing to resize them before the upload.  That's why i later said that i'm sure they are already available, because the actual apps do this job but not during the upload because it's a feature that still have to come with the upcoming iOS update.   Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Hick (Jul 19, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Loooool, you made me remember Electrica Salsa!   (because salsa=soup in my language)
> I can't stop laughing thinking at that guy singing that song live :rofl: (hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5xY53JqTnU)     well, i bet this have sense just for me
> l


"choobie choobie choobie cha-cha-cha".. :rofl:
....and my attempted humor may well have been lost to you, due to the language barrier..  as the "SQL" I was thinking/hoping folks would think of was squirrel...:hubba:

THANKS pistil for helping with this issue.


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Doh!:rofl:  The squirrel thing was impossible to get for me    Please consider my many mental diseases and my few language skills while reading my posts   I must confess that most of the times i just try to guess what you are all saying


----------



## Pistil (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, just another little update, probably the last, on this argument.  The release date of iOS6 is set to this fall, probably the end of september/beginning of october so it will take more that the couple of weeks that i thought seeing that advanced beta version.  

Oh, and i forgot to mention that the upload is already possible if you have a jailbroken device, you will just need the SafariUploadEnabler which is available on Cydia. 

That's all I have to say about that. :forrest:


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Pistil....your help is appreciated brosef.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 19, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> "choobie choobie choobie cha-cha-cha".. :rofl:
> ....and my attempted humor may well have been lost to you, due to the language barrier.. as the "SQL" I was thinking/hoping folks would think of was squirrel...:hubba:
> 
> THANKS pistil for helping with this issue.


 

It be exactly what I thought my friend then went out and shot me some fur diner SQL be damn good 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2012)

Cathead biscuits with SQL gravy fried taters and fried apples for desert tonight


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 19, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Cathead biscuits with SQL gravy fried taters and fried apples for desert tonight


 
Paddlin yur way sounds good pilgrem!

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no idea Dianne.

If I wanted to watch movies on my phone I'd just use Netflix.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 16, 2012)

4 pages later i got my net back up..  ermm thanks everyone.....  Marijuana PASSION is definitly the right name for this site.. thanks again everyone.. i still dont know how to use my STUPID smart phone.. i know huh.. anyways least i can post the old school way when my net is working...

Mahalo Nui Loa 
Squidy


----------



## Pistil (Sep 22, 2012)

A little bump to say that iOS6 is finally available, so that the iPhone users will be able to upload photos on MP without any trouble:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> A little bump to say that iOS6 is finally available, so that the iPhone users will be able to upload photos on MP without any trouble:ciao:



Testing


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, it worked!  Thank you pistil.


----------

